# World's Fastest Home Broadband Connection — 40 Gbps



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 12, 2007)

> A 75-year-old woman from Karlstad in central Sweden has been given a scorching 40 Gbps internet connection — the fastest residential connection anywhere in the world. Sigbritt Löthberg is the mother of Swedish internet guru Peter Löthberg, who is using his mother to prove that fiber networks can deliver a cost-effective, ultra-fast connection. Sigbritt, who has never owned a computer before, can now watch 1,500 HDTV channels simultaneously or download a whole high definition DVD in two seconds. *Apparently the hardest part of the whole project was installing Windows on Sigbritt's PC.*



Read More

errr... Our HDDs cant even write in that speed


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 12, 2007)

if that woman ever needs a house keeper or wants to adopt someone i'll be the first in line

she'll definitely pick me coz i'm rotting at 33.6kbps


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 12, 2007)

gr8 news.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 12, 2007)

thats great news for sure! but these kinds of innovation seldom reach the common man!


----------



## xbonez (Jul 12, 2007)

40 gbps! i'd be satisfied with even 4 mbps


----------



## iMav (Jul 12, 2007)

damn i gonna be tht aunty's neighbour help her couple of times ... and those 40gbps are mine


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 12, 2007)

40gb bleedy hell
i can't have even a simple 256kbps connection:X


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 12, 2007)

wow yaar gr8 news


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 12, 2007)

Off Topic,

@NIGHTMARE

E6600 at 3.4 with stock !!!

So can u provide your OC settings details ??


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 13, 2007)

hell, and here i am moving with a snails pace of 15kb/s download speed....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: World's Fastest Home Broadband Connection — 40 Gbps*



			
				rajasekharan said:
			
		

> hell, and here i am moving with a snails pace of 15kb/s download speed....


tu akela nahi hai yaar hum bhi tere saath hai.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 13, 2007)

At 75 years of age, she can enjoy all the porn available on net.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 13, 2007)

^^^^

What a use u come up with 

in my case i would have setup one data center


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 13, 2007)

Abe, you are all wrong.

She will download Yoga Video of Baba Ramdev in HD


----------



## RCuber (Jul 13, 2007)

> "The most difficult part of the whole project was installing Windows on Sigbritt's PC," said Jonsson.


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 13, 2007)

*World's fastest broadband connection*

A 75 year old woman from Karlstad in central Sweden has been thrust into the IT history books - with the world's fastest internet connection.

Sigbritt Löthberg's home has been supplied with a blistering *40 Gigabits per second* connection, many thousands of times faster than the average residential link and the first time ever that a home user has experienced such a high speed.....

......Sigbritt will now be able to enjoy 1,500 high definition HDTV channels simultaneously. Or, if there is nothing worth watching there, *she will be able to download a full high definition DVD in just two seconds.*

*faint*


*www.thelocal.se/7869/20070712/


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: World's fastest broadband connection*

^^WTF? when can get these in India?

off-topic: what are the prices like for a one-way trip to sweden?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: World's fastest broadband connection*

I have posted it, and the thread is right bellow...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62812


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 13, 2007)

Well, she can open a smaller Rapidshare in Sweden  Sweden seems to have lots of bandwidth 120GB of Rapidshare and now she has 40GB...i guess India doesnt have 160GB in total


----------



## goobimama (Jul 13, 2007)

> if that woman ever needs a house keeper or wants to adopt someone i'll be the first in line


Get in line boy. I'm first for being the old lady's whippin' boy...


----------



## entrana (Jul 13, 2007)

dude 40gbps thats not even possible in the near 2,000,000,000 years


----------



## entrana (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: World's fastest broadband connection*

dude its gonna cost us lets see hmm
1mbps costs 3600 from tata so
1024(1gb)*3600 = 3,686,400
and
3,686,000*40= rs147,456,000
dude
even bill gates cant afford that


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 13, 2007)

amazing


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: World's Fastest Home Broadband Connection — 40 Gbps*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> dude 40gbps thats not even possible in the near 2,000,000,000 years


why? do you hold a patent for the technology for the next "2,000,000,000 years"???!!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 14, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Off Topic,
> 
> @NIGHTMARE
> 
> ...




Sorry bhai for giving late reply :

CPU Frequency=378 

DRAM Frequency DDR2=756 MHz

Performance Mode=Auto

PCI Express Frequency=Auto

PCI Clock Synchronization Mode=Auto

Memory Voltage=Auto

CPU Vcore Voltage=1.4250 V or 1.4375 if ur OS having any problem so increase the voltage 

FSB Termination Voltage=Auto

MCH Chipset Voltage=Auto

ICH Chipset Voltage=Auto

i overclock my CPU @ 3.6 with help of my window AC very easily because u know intel heat sink  and up to 800 MHz


----------



## hard_rock (Jul 14, 2007)

Old people are interested in doing public service.. So here are some of the things that she can do to help PUBLIC....

1) Hard Disk Companies must donate her some hundreds of harddisk and few high end servers..
   She might download all the torrents and seed them all for unlimited time..No more problem for us to SEED on our low bandwidth. No more low speed problems in torrents.
    Or else she could open a site like rapidshare and provide free account with no upload limit..Then everybody can download directly..

2) She can host our websites for free...(With volunteer Sys Admin to manage technical things)

 Or else she must appoint us (no quarrels guys...I'll manage her computer.. Kuch log kapda dhoiye..Kuch ladke jhaadu-pocha ka kaam kijiye...etc etc)..
Hum sab log milke kaam karne ke baad baitkar HDTV mein downloaded movies dekhenge..OK


----------



## goobimama (Jul 14, 2007)

A RAID setup is a must. There are these guys on HDbits who download a DVD5 movie in like 58 seconds (that was the record). Need a four-way RAID setup to write data that fast...


----------



## netguy (Jul 14, 2007)

can some one explain how many 50.6 kbps make 40Gbps.............lol
i am dying to get even 45 kbps ....how she could use all that band width....?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 14, 2007)

E6600 @ 3.4 GHz

@NIGHTMARE

That too in Stock ??


----------



## Josan (Jul 14, 2007)

I have 2 one is slow and the other is the slowest Internet connection on the plannet ,
1st one is the Airtel GPRS connection that used to give  me a speed og 4-5Kb (but now i screwed then up get a speed of 6 kbps sometimes up 13kbps.without paying a penny to the airtel

The second one is the BSNL dial up on my land line connection which gives me a speed of 1-2kbps some times i have to spend the whole night waiting a page to open----and i can bet that this is the slowest connection in the world -
I proud to be an indian ,where the people living in the citis are getting more 2mbps and in  we in the villages get 1Kbps and paying even more than a 512kb connection


----------



## goobimama (Jul 14, 2007)

you are mixing up your 'b's and 'B's boy....


----------



## sankaranand (Jul 14, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> dude 40gbps thats not even possible in the near 2,000,000,000 years



the possibility are that you are not aware about the latest technological development.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 14, 2007)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> Sorry bhai for giving late reply :
> 
> CPU Frequency=378
> 
> ...






Can you use Pm's???
Please don't divert the topic, pm or open a new tread


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 14, 2007)

Come on gary4gar, its not Army School for sec  !!!! I was intertsed a little asked him , he replied, end of Story !!!


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 14, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Come on gary4gar, its not Army School for sec  !!!! I was intertsed a little asked him , he replied, end of Story !!!


[OT] I will not gonna start a coversation with now, but one thing is there any harm if you had pmed him asked about it???, well this disturbed the whole flow of topic, It posted what felt to me reading the topic as a member, so just post it.
       If still think you right, then continue  am no one to stop you[/OT]

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry guys for Going OT, but i needed to clarify


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 14, 2007)

^^^

Hats off... Sorry for the misstake... 

really We All should never bend those rules


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 15, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> E6600 @ 3.4 GHz
> 
> @NIGHTMARE
> 
> That too in Stock ??



sorry i didn't get it,will u plz clarify wat u wanna say ?



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> [OT] I will not gonna start a coversation with now, but one thing is there any harm if you had pmed him asked about it???, well this disturbed the whole flow of topic, It posted what felt to me reading the topic as a member, so just post it.
> If still think you right, then continue  am no one to stop you[/OT]
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



objection over rule hmm


----------



## zaki847 (Jul 15, 2007)

Josan said:
			
		

> I have 2 one is slow and the other is the slowest Internet connection on the plannet ,
> 1st one is the Airtel GPRS connection that used to give  me a speed og 4-5Kb (but now i screwed then up get a speed of 6 kbps sometimes up 13kbps.without paying a penny to the airtel
> 
> The second one is the BSNL dial up on my land line connection which gives me a speed of 1-2kbps some times i have to spend the whole night waiting a page to open----and i can bet that this is the slowest connection in the world -
> I proud to be an indian ,where the people living in the citis are getting more 2mbps and in  we in the villages get 1Kbps and paying even more than a 512kb connection


How will you get Airtel GPRS connection without paying a penny?
Please give me detailed procedure for it.
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jul 15, 2007)

Tum log kush raho kuinki mere internet connection pichle ek mahine se earthing hai or BSNL apne HARTAL ke karan kuch thik karne nahi aya.I think i had a loss of over 20000 thousand bcause of this one month.link rehta hi nahi.


----------



## desai_amogh (Jul 15, 2007)

zaki847 said:
			
		

> How will you get Airtel GPRS connection without paying a penny?
> Please give me detailed procedure for it.
> Thanks in anticipation.


he is saying he is getting more speeds without paying a extra penny..
rread it carefully..
u dont get anything free in this world... begging is the only option..


----------



## desi-tek.org (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: World's fastest broadband connection*



			
				gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^WTF? when can get these in India?
> 
> off-topic: what are the prices like for a one-way trip to sweden?



dude She is the mother of Swedish 'internet legend' Peter Löthberg, who arranged the connection along with the local council's network department.


```
[B]75-year-old pensioner has fastest broadband[/B]

[B]Swedish woman enjoys record 40Gbps connection[/B]


[IMG]*mos.futurenet.com/people/529001-530000/529401-529500/529411-529420/529415/author/image/author-27-75.jpg[/IMG]
[B]Anna Lagerkvist[/B]

13 Jul 2007 08:41



A 75-year-old Swedish woman currently has the fastest broadband connection in the world.
Sigbritt Löthberg, from Karlstad in central Sweden, enjoys a massive 40Gbps connection - many thousand times faster than the average connection speed delivered to homes. It's the first time such a high speed as ever been delivered to a home user anywhere in the world. 
Sigbritt has only recently taking up computing. She is the mother of Swedish 'internet legend' Peter Löthberg, who arranged the connection along with the local council's network department. 
"This is more than just a demonstration," said Hafsteinn Jonsson, network manager at Karlstad Stadsnät.
```

source :-*www.tech.co.uk/computing/internet-and-broadband/news/75-year-old-woman-has-fastest-broadband?articleid=1857379299


----------



## joelf15 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: World's fastest broadband connection*

how d hell can u get 4gbps man if ur lancard supp max 100mbps!!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: World's fastest broadband connection*



			
				entrana said:
			
		

> dude its gonna cost us lets see hmm
> 1mbps costs 3600 from tata so
> 1024(1gb)*3600 = 3,686,400
> and
> ...


well if the lady's son can afford the net conn for his mom then so can bill gates 

@joelf , they are using fibre optic for data transfer


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: World's fastest broadband connection*



			
				joelf15 said:
			
		

> how d hell can u get 4gbps man if ur lancard supp max 100mbps!!


 
First of all, it's not 4, it's forty. 40Gbps. And gigabit ethernet is already out long back which means the LAN card supports 1000Mbps = 1Gbps.


----------



## i_am_crack (Jul 17, 2007)

and i was thinking only tata elxsi can get a max of 7 mbps which have seen max


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 17, 2007)

i_am_crack said:
			
		

> and i was thinking only tata elxsi can get a max of 7 mbps which have seen max


In India Maybe...but Most Developed Countries have far far better speeds


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (Jul 17, 2007)

It may be fastest broadband
But not as fast as u r in bed,sukhu........


_Sukh_ .........ne meri _deep_ly _kohli_


----------



## iamtheone (Jul 17, 2007)

i am contended with my 2mbps bsnl connection coz my HDD is only 80gb


----------



## napster007 (Jul 17, 2007)

ok thats it. i'm so pissed with my connection!!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 17, 2007)

@ Utkarsh

U got BSNL 2 mbps? Mind helping me download LotR HD Rips


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 17, 2007)

Daadi Maa tum kahan thi daadi maa!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2007)

@gx: LOTR HDrips are not that great quality. I've got the return of the king, but its quality, though better than DVD, isn't all that great. I suggest you wait till the HD DVD/Blu ray is out, to experience LOTR the way it was meant to be experienced. And don't worry, I'll be downing them anyway 

Also, audio quality that is currently available is just DD 448kbps or in some cases 768DTS.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 17, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Daadi Maa tum kahan thi daadi maa!


 
Kumbh ke mele main tujhse door ho gayi thi


----------

